
How to Inflate Your Stats - doglet
https://imgur.com/a/CFmRV
======
doglet
Source: [http://www.businessinsider.com/what-income-makes-you-
middle-...](http://www.businessinsider.com/what-income-makes-you-middle-class-
in-silicon-valley-2018-2)

I expected better from BI

